# New Gun.. Now What



## CLEMCO51 (Dec 24, 2006)

I already own some guns, but they are all Revolvers.. 

And I have never bought a new gun, and I just purchased a XD .40 SubCompact


Is there anything I need to do before I shoot it for the first time?

I clean my guns after I go to the Range and shoot, but like I said all of the guns I own are Revolvers - is there any tips for cleaning/taking care of a Semi - Automatic

Or if there is any other Information that you want to share on Break-in the gun or what ever.. Do share

Thanks for helping out this Newbie


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I have the XD-40 Service. Lube and clean it _before _ you take it to the range. I use Mobil 1 Synthetic oil. Works great and if you compare it in price per ounce against gun oil, it's a great bargain. Don't over lube!  A little goes a long way. You literally only need a few drops.

As far as cleaning goes, some guys clean their XD's every few hundred to 1000 rounds. Other's, like me, clean it after every trip to the range and every week regardless if it has been fired or not. Kind of your call on that. I just field strip mine and try to get into every nook and cranny. Some guys will completely take it down. Again, your call.

Check out http://www.xdtalk.com/. You can get some good info on your XD there as well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With Todd. Field strip it and lube it and go and have some fun.


----------

